# MP-Bus, hat jemand Erfahrung damit



## Controllfreak (17 November 2010)

Hallo,

bin gerade am Anfang einer HLK-Anlage und überlege ob ich statt Old-School 0-10V den MP-Bus von Belimo fahren lasse. 
Nach Scan über die Dokus bei Belimo bin ich noch nicht wirklich schlauer, meine wichtigste Frage derzeit ist ob ich ein PC-Tool mit USB-Interface benötige. Der Ventilantrieb muss ja wahrscheinlich adressiert werden, zudem muss ja bekannt welcher Sensortyp angeschlossen ist. Oder wird dies über DIP-Schalter o.ä. am Antrieb realisiert. 

Gruß

Controllfreak


----------



## IBFS (17 November 2010)

Brauchst du eine DP-Anbindung?

http://www.belimo.ch/pdf/d/applikation_profibus.pdf

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Controllfreak (17 November 2010)

Meine geplante Steuerung  (SABO PLM 700) könnte direkt mit dem MP-Bus, mir geht es hauptsächlich darum wie die Ventilantriebe konfiguriert werden.


----------



## Verpolt (17 November 2010)

________________


> MF/MP/MFT(2)-Klappenantriebe, MF/MP/MFT(2)-Ventilantriebe, LonWorks-Klappenantriebe, LonWorks-Ventilantriebe, VAV-Compact und VRP-M Regler sind mit der sogenannten MFT-Technologie ausgerüstet und sind werkseitig mit Grundwerten für die üblichen Anwendungen parametriert. Für servicetechnische Anpassungen auf der Anlage können die Antriebe mit einem MFT-Parametrier-Tool umparametriert werden.
> 
> Servicetechnische Diagnosen mit den MFT-Parametrier-Tools
> 
> ...


----------



## Markus Rupp (18 November 2010)

ich habe erfahrung mit mp-bus, standartmäßig setze ich für alle anlagen mit mehr als 4 antrieben den mp-bus ein.

es ist so das die controller (z.b. saia oder wago) die adressierung selbst vornehmen können, wenn deine steuerung dies nicht kann brauchst du dringend das pc-tool. ob deine steuerung das kann erfährst du beim hersteller, meißtens können sie das aber selbst.

auch parametrierung von vvs-reglern (Vmin -Vn -Vmax parametrierung, bereichsoffset etc.) können bei den meisten sps-en bequem übers anwenderprogramm ohne pc-tool erledigt werden.


----------

